# Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight Cigar Review - Nice smooth ride



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This was my first Hoya and I am very impressed. Well constructed and just mature enough to appreciate without being overpowering. I'll definitely b...

Read the full review here: Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight Cigar Review - Nice smooth ride


----------

